# Ndt الاختبارات الغير اتلافية



## azoz519 (15 مايو 2007)

ارجو المساعدة :80: 

مين عندوا عناوين معاهد الاختبارات الغير اتلافية Ndt (الدورات)
او 
فى مصر او سورية او الاردن 

لوسمحتوا :55:​


----------



## azoz519 (16 مايو 2007)

لو سمحتوا ياشباب


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 مايو 2007)

www.weldecc.com
مركز دورات هندسية في الاسكندرية مصر


----------



## azoz519 (18 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم الف شكر 
و الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## azoz519 (19 مايو 2007)

مين عنه عناوين اخرى ياشباب لو سمحتوا 

مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 مايو 2007)

www.gtoal.com/wordgames/details/arabic/wordlist.html
daif.net/download/qamoos 

ارجو ان اكون قد افتك شكرا


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc


----------



## azoz519 (25 مايو 2007)

الله يجزاكم الف خير 

والف شكر عللى المساعدة


----------



## م . جابر الصليع (25 مايو 2007)

Ndt

هي حلمي

وفقك الله


----------



## عباس عمر (27 مايو 2007)

اخى الفاضل 
مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالقاهرة بجانب مصانع الحديد والصلب بالتبين- حلوان


----------



## mhb (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة مين عنده تليفون دكتور عبدالله حسنين


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان افضل الاماكن فى مصر هى الاتيه
1- مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتبين - حلوان - القاهره
2- الاكاديميه المصريه للحام مسطرد - شبرا - القليوبيه
موقع الاكادميه​


----------



## ضياء الذهب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف ششششششششششششششششكر الك


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله غدا ستجدون بعض المعلومات التى تسركم عن اماكن تلك الدورات فى مصر


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله غدا ستجدون بعض المعلومات التى تسركم عن اماكن تلك الدورات فى مصر


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا 
د/ عبد الله حسنين 
العنوان / عمارت العبور صلاح سالم 
موبايل / 0122419523


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

د/ محمد رافت القوصى 
مكتب / 2784393
موبايل /012734091
ودة رقم موبايل المهندس احمد الاشمونى ودة المسئول عن كل الدورات
0122642035


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا نفسى اخد الدورات دى بس انا عندى مشكلتين اولهم ان فلوسهم كتير وتانى حاجة انا السنه دى فى اخر سنه ومش عارف فين الوقت اللى ممكن اخد الدورة دى فيه بس احنا ممكن نحل موضوع الفلوس اننا لو جمعنا عدد كويس من مصر عايز ياخد الدورات دى ممكن حد مننا يروح يتفق معاهم واكيد هناخد بسعر احسن بكتير


----------



## ابن زكى (27 يناير 2009)

azoz519 قال:


> مين عنه عناوين اخرى ياشباب لو سمحتوا
> 
> مع كل الشكر والتقدير


السلام عليكم
من أفضل الاماكن مركز تدريب شركة انابيب البترول خاصة فى الجانب العملى /ولمذيد من التفاصيل يمكن تتصل بى فى اى وقت
مع خالص 
م. محمد زكى
L III / UT & MT
CWI / AWS
010 756 657 4
[email protected]


----------



## ابن زكى (27 يناير 2009)

azoz519 قال:


> مين عنه عناوين اخرى ياشباب لو سمحتوا
> 
> مع كل الشكر والتقدير


 من أفضل الاماكن مركز تدريب شركة انابيب البترول خاصة فى الجانب العملى
مع خالص تحياتى
م. محمد زكى
مدير ادارة التفتيش الهندسى وعضو مجلس الادارة
l iii / asnt
cwi/ aws


----------



## azoz519 (30 يناير 2009)

ابن زكى قال:


> من أفضل الاماكن مركز تدريب شركة انابيب البترول خاصة فى الجانب العملى
> مع خالص تحياتى
> م. محمد زكى
> مدير ادارة التفتيش الهندسى وعضو مجلس الادارة
> ...


 

ممكن عنوان م/ محمد زكي او كيفه الوصول اليه
او عنوان اي معهد ممكن يعطي aws &api 570
جزاك الله الف خير
ومع كل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر والقدير


----------



## ابن زكى (30 يناير 2009)

azoz519 قال:


> ممكن عنوان م/ محمد زكي او كيفه الوصول اليه
> او عنوان اي معهد ممكن يعطي aws &api 570
> جزاك الله الف خير
> ومع كل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر والقدير


 0020107566574
يمكنك الاتصال بى
اخوك محمد زكى


----------



## viri (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلاا


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فيه مكان انا درست فيه في القاهرة
الجامعة الامريكية - مركز الخدمات الهندسية وده قريب من مبني الجامعة في ميدان التحرير


----------



## solimana (26 أكتوبر 2011)

افضل مكان للاختبارات الغير اتلافية المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى و شرح منهج cwi​


----------



## waled.suliman (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتدريب
ممثلين معهد تكنولوجيا اللحام البريطاني
الجهة الوحديه في سوريا التي تقدم ترديب وتأهيل في مجال الأختبارات اللاتلافية
عضو مشارك في الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات اللاتلافية
وكيل المعهد الكندري لبحوث المعادن
ممثل معهد اللحام الامريكي
دورات مستمرة علة مدار العام
ونقدم حسم خاص للاشقاء العرب لدوراتنا في سوريا
*0963944931052*
*[email protected]*


----------



## solimana (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شركة القاهرة للفحص المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى فى مدينة نصر انا اخدت عندة ndt احسن واحد تستفيد منة www.cic-egypt.com []


----------

